# ♦️ Dec 1980 Schwinn Predator ♦️



## Junkman Bob (Nov 25, 2022)

Here is a 1980 predator … OG condition.., Shorty brake lever …Scrambler tires…Nice rims …chrome should cleanup nice …seat in decent shape .., Cool handlebars for sure with decent grips .., some chrome loss on fork ..This will be packed properly!!! Shipping 40 via MO with payment …feel free to ask any questions and more pics …Happy Holidays All !!
Shipping to continental 48 please
🇺🇸🇺🇸
Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 27, 2022)

Should clean up nice …👍🏻🇺🇸


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 29, 2022)

Cool early predator ..bid with confidence…I’m Easy …Happy Holidays 👍👍


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 5, 2022)

Clean up nice …👍🏻🇺🇸


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 9, 2022)

Shipping lowered to 65$


----------



## 63caddy (Dec 9, 2022)

$100


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 9, 2022)

Respectfully ND …in the right home this could be a Beuty


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 19, 2022)

This could be a Xmas bike for 2022 ….


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 28, 2022)

40$ shipping to winning bid


----------



## Junkman Bob (Saturday at 11:23 AM)

No reasonable offer refused


----------

